# Rankin/Bass Mad Monster Party DVD



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*We all are familiar with the Rankin/Bass animated stories for Christmas (Rudolph, etc.), but I have never seen this for Halloween before. Looks cute, and has extra clips included about the making of it.* 












*Can be purchased at Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ECJZG2/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000069HOZ&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0E8F8YSVVPAVVFZW89RK


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I love that movie! It has a fun soundtrack as well, full of weird crooners. I've never seen a "making of" for it though - that would be neat.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

What a silly movie! But fun. And since my son loves stop motion and behind-the-scenes stuff, I may have to get it.


----------

